# Coming to L.A.



## Scott Cairns (Jun 22, 2006)

Im coming to L.A. sometime in August to record the voices of the guys from Jackass. (For their upcoming game.)

If you guys are free for a dinner/get together, it would be great to finally meet you all in person.

So; Kid, Jose, Sharmy, Thonex, Rob, Joanne, Nick B, Frederick, anyone in or around the L.A. area, consider yourself invited! 

Patrick, I wish you could come mate, but I think your in Philly? Any chance of being on the West Coast in August? 

Alex (Waywyn) is Munich close to L.A? :lol:


----------



## sbkp (Jun 22, 2006)

I might be down near there in parts of August, so keep me in mind.

Are you still going to Wyoming?


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Stefan, regretably, I dont think I'll get time. This project has a fast approaching deadline, I need to cut up all the dialogue from the sessions in L.A, and sync it to FMV within a week of the recording.

It would be good to see you there if you can make it.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 22, 2006)

Scott Cairns @ Thu Jun 22 said:


> Im coming to L.A. sometime in August to record the voices of the guys from Jackass. (For their upcoming game.)
> 
> If you guys are free for a dinner/get together, it would be great to finally meet you all in person.
> 
> ...



Hey man,

there's nothing I would like more than hook up with you in L.A. :razz: 
August looks difficult though...
One of these days I'll make a point and come to pay my respect...

In the meantime, if there's the slightlest chance that you may stop by Philly, make sure to stop by for dinner. We, people from the back country know how to party too


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 22, 2006)

Call me up...  

Yeah.. let's do dinner somewhere.....


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 22, 2006)

Pat, thanks man, if Im anywhere near Philly in the future i'll definitely pop in! Come to think of it, we could make a night of sampling French and Australian wines....  

Thomas, thanks dude. I hope Im not holed up in the studio for too much of my visit. Theme Parks sound good. :mrgreen: 

Kid - LOL you better be there! :wink:


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey Scott, I'll be in L.A pretty much all of July. We should throw a mini LANS (or LAVI?) or somethin'. 

- Sapper


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jun 22, 2006)

Pfffft, didn't see you'd be there in August. :mrgreen: I'll be outta there Aug. 4th - so you better come down 1st-3rd! Muaahahaha~~


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey Aaron, sounds good man, Im waiting for the dates to be finalised with the publisher, hopefully you're still in town!

Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey Scott... let us know the dates... would love to organize a dinner and whatnot here in LA.

Keep us posted.

Same for you Aaron.... don't be a stranger. If I find you've been to LA and left without even a hello... I'll tell people about that night we shared in Utah. :lol: 

Cheers,

T


----------



## José Herring (Jun 22, 2006)

All of ya. Looking forward to seeing you.

Scott, Sapper, we gotta meet in person. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jun 23, 2006)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 22 said:


> Hey Scott... let us know the dates... would love to organize a dinner and whatnot here in LA.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> ...


Hey you pinky promised!


----------



## midphase (Jun 23, 2006)

I think it's time for a LAVI-C!

Let's LAVI-C in August...yeepeee!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey Scott,

I may miss you in LA by a couple weeks (will be done there, I think, for a few days in July.) Please consider it an invite to come up to the much 'better looking' state of Utah :wink: (lived in the LA area for 17 years - although - lots to do there that is for sure.)

Be sure to go to Six Flags Magic Mountain. You will lose you spleen on half the rides - but it is a blast!!!!! :shock: 

Thomas - what is the new ride called - Xtreme, I think.

All the best, mate.


rob


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 23, 2006)

Count me in! We'll be out of town for a week sometime in August to see my parents in Northern California. We haven't scheduled it yet, so if you know your dates, I can try and work around them.

- Mike Greene


----------



## sbkp (Jun 23, 2006)

Mike Greene @ Fri Jun 23 said:


> We'll be out of town for a week sometime in August to see my parents in Northern California.



This will no doubt be when I'm in _Southern_ California. Whereabouts are you headed?

- Stefan


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 23, 2006)

sbkp @ Fri Jun 23 said:


> Mike Greene @ Fri Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > We'll be out of town for a week sometime in August to see my parents in Northern California.
> ...


We'll be in REAL Northern California, not Central California which you guys CLAIM is Northern Cali! :mrgreen: 

I grew up in Humboldt County. My parents have a place in Fieldbrook (near McKinnleyville which is near Eureka.) Dad has this enormous shop with tools, forklifts, guns, ATVs, a tree fort, and no girls. It's heaven for my 10-year old son. We would never let him have guns or ATVs here at home (he doesn't even have a Gameboy or any video games), but being on my parents' turf somehow makes it OK.  

- Mike Greene


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 23, 2006)

> Alex (Waywyn) is Munich close to L.A?



I wonder whether there's a tie-in with München - as in münchen' your food?

Nah, that would be the worst pun in history...

But I'm down with dinner in August.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Scott,

haha, well we live in Hamburg now so we should be like 10 km closer to LA since it is just basically 1000km up the north-south line in germany, but a little bit more leaning towards america 

damn, i hope i can visit LA again soon, ... but you have a great time over there with all the guys then


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 24, 2006)

Looks like it will be a good turnout.  Kays, Mike G, sorry for leaving you off the list earlier. :roll: as I mentioned before though, please, if Ive forgotten someone, it doesnt mean you're not invited. 


Alex, I forgot you moved up to Hamburg, you should try and make it to Australia one of these days man. 

Im still waiting for the dates to be finalised. Hopefully the publisher will give me due warning and we can try to plan a night where most, if not all, can make it.

Ill post here as soon as I know for sure when exactly Im coming.

Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 24, 2006)

I have been slammed here so i did not see this to now.

I will organize the date, but of course need to know it first. A good 3 weeks in adavnce so i can reserve the place. also earlier in the week is preferred as resteraunts like the early week business.

It will be the official LANS/LAVI hang.

For the jerk offs over at NS

LANS stands for Los Angeles Networking Samplists....go suck an egg


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 24, 2006)

I still say it should be GLANS - Greater Los Angeles Networking Samplists.

Hopefully Joanne would still come.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 24, 2006)

or GLANDS

Greater Los Angeles Networking Digital Samplists


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 24, 2006)

Scott Cairns @ Thu Jun 22 said:


> Come to think of it, we could make a night of sampling French and Australian wines....



hehe, I propose we stretch the sampling every step of the way, from pp to fff! :lol: :razz:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 24, 2006)

Will there be any Australian table wines? Chateau Saint Wooga-Wooga?


----------

